# A joyful afternoon with my M5



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Today I spent a nice and joyful afternoon with my car. It's a BMW M5 2005, Silverstone in color.

Actually it was only a regular wash plus cleaning and protecting the interior.
Just before Christmas I put a layer of Bilt-Hamber Finis-Wax on the paint and now I only gave some additional protection to it with Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical. The interior was cleaned with Furniture Clinic Leather Ultra Clean and then treated with Leather Protection Cream.

So, nothing fancy. I just enjoyed the day so much I wanted to share it .

Here's few random pics.



























































































My friend Eric wasn't too much for a help, though !









- Antti -


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely, look at that snow lol. I thought you had a puncture first.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds like a very enjoyable productive day, lovely car and Eric looks very chilled.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

beast of a car


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly motor matey


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice, I do love a M5


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Another M5 fan here. Yours looks great.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nice especially out in the snow...:thumb:


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks very nice


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

This and its e39 badge mate are two cars that I really want to own one day, great job!

but RWD in SNOW???? don't you know that you need 4WD no bmw can drive in snow ever lol


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Bet that was great fun in the snow.
Love the E60 M5s


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice car!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great pictures every time you post, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jam3s (Nov 25, 2010)

Lovely looking motor !! Looked at buying one of these but was scared of running costs so purchased an E92 M3 instead !!

Is that an M app on the phone or just a screen saver ?


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone I appreciate it .



jebus said:


> but RWD in SNOW???? don't you know that you need 4WD no bmw can drive in snow ever lol


I'm like Sheldon in The Big Bang Theory right now. Not quite sure if that was sarcasm or not .



jam3s said:


> Lovely looking motor !! Looked at buying one of these but was scared of running costs so purchased an E92 M3 instead !!
> 
> Is that an M app on the phone or just a screen saver ?


Nice! I'm not sure how much cheaper you can get with an M3, though. Rod bearing issues are the same for example.
And it's a screen saver .

- Antti -


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks brill bet it sounds even better though.


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

Lovely motor


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job on a very nice car.
cant beat a fresh clean car in the snow


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Fantastic car, especially like the wheels. Bet that was fun to drive in the snow!


----------



## jarekrk_PL (Nov 25, 2014)

9 and 10 pics AWSOME.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

awesome car, the e60/61 m5 is in my top 10 realistic favourite cars ever

i do laugh at some people who think a RWD bmw is useless in snow, so many cars in the uk are FWD and they don't get anywhere either  chuck some winter tyres on it and it'l be fine in snow lol

i don't usually let MPG figures bother me but i have heard people struggle to manage 10 MPG in these, is that true?


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone!



jayz_son said:


> awesome car, the e60/61 m5 is in my top 10 realistic favourite cars ever
> 
> i do laugh at some people who think a RWD bmw is useless in snow, so many cars in the uk are FWD and they don't get anywhere either  chuck some winter tyres on it and it'l be fine in snow lol
> 
> i don't usually let MPG figures bother me but i have heard people struggle to manage 10 MPG in these, is that true?


My average consumption on highway driving is 28 mpg (British) and in town it's 13 mpg. However, I drive so little in a year so it doesn't bother me.

- Antti -


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, stunning!! :thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

That's a nice car


----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)

Lovely! Thanks for posting :thumb:

Can we have a vid with some sounds of that V10 please? Please!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

beast of a car:thumb:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

I have slightly modded the exhaust. The original mufflers have been removed and replaced with tiny aftermarket mufflers. This short clip is pretty lousy, it's all another business when the engine is under the load i.e. the car is moving.

https://fbcdn-video-h-a.akamaihd.net/hvideo-ak-xpa1/v/t42.1790-2/1251255_436312373134995_705415406_n.mp4?oh=151c438d0959b31c107cdb01f6ae6b3b&oe=54AC7C67&__gda__=1420590557_d86b65b6578a447b69585e3f44acd018



- Antti -

Edit: Here's another, in movement, but still bad quality.
https://fbcdn-video-n-a.akamaihd.net/hvideo-ak-xpa1/v/t42.1790-2/10493411_532480273518204_1696033251_n.mp4?oh=3d7290be2bc1a0f5a67f8d4ee592e0ae&oe=54AC78BC&__gda__=1420589575_60472e83c0a119cd85c6a2ceabc57dc6


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

I saw a shark swimming near the surface today! :doublesho


----------



## stevehayward90 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gorgeous car! Can't get enough of that centre console and dash! :thumb:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Here's couple of pics of ///M in summer look, for those who are interested .





































- Antti -


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Jealous mate, one of the worlds best motors imo


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Stunning mate prefer winter mode wheels, I'd be hard pushed between one of these and an RS4.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome pics, awesome motor :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Olly RS (Dec 26, 2014)

I remember going to croft racing circuit in Yorkshire and one of the officials let my mate and I rev one of the m5 pace cars. One day and a sound I will never forget!


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful !


----------

